

Ask HN: Is there a way to do this in Google Apps email? If not there should be - vaksel

I want to be able to link all of the dozens of email addresses in one place. Is there a way to add some sort of dropdown to the interface to quickly change between emails?<p>If not, I see it working as follows:<p>1. You link your email addresses and verify each of them by loggin in. vaksel@domain1.com, vaksel@domain2.com, vaksel@domain3.com.<p>2. On the email, you now have a drop down box. With all the emails and number of new messages for each.<p><pre><code>     vaksel@domain1.com(3)
     vaksel@domain2.com(1)
     vaksel@domain3.com(0)
     Link another account
</code></pre>
3. When you select an email account, it seamlessly switches from one account to another.<p>Something like this is necessary, I have way too many emails and its next to impossible to check them. Yeah I do the ghetto thing and forward them to a single account, but this way would be way more organized.
======
amrith
I do something similar, maybe it will help.

Go to Settings->Accounts and Imports

There you can configure other POP3 enabled mail systems and retrieve mail as
well as send email as if it were from that system.

In that way google (and the gmail repository) becomes your single mail
interface. I have five email addresses (the limit for free gmail) configured
this way including work email, home email, other domains etc.,

------
jaddison
I think what you're looking for is this:
[http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=m...](http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=mail&answer=22370)

I have that set up myself for several addresses; all it does is send email
through a given email address' SMTP servers. It does NOT retrieve emails for
you. Specifically, this prevents Gmail from adding the SMTP headers to signify
"On Behalf of" on the receiver's view of your email.

Gmail provides retrieval through a separate feature, although I think it kind
of sucks due to a time delay (instant gratification and all that...) so I use
the "ghetto" method of forwarding too.

------
systemtrigger
How I do it: settings > accounts > get mail from other accounts > add a mail
account you own

Then select: label incoming messages, archive incoming messages, and Yes, i
want to be able to send mail as _x_.

To read messages from another account, click its label. To send mail as
another account, click the From dropdown.

------
abosworth
Very similar functionality with a Greasemonkey script:

Review: [http://lifehacker.com/343881/quickly-switch-google-
accounts-...](http://lifehacker.com/343881/quickly-switch-google-accounts-
with-the-google-account-multi+login)

Script Page: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/16341>

------
PunchAndPie
I do something similar with labels and filters.

I basically setup multiple email addresses in my Apps email account, then
create a Label for each one.

Then setup filters to check the 'to:' and 'from:' fields for a given email
address, and apply the label.

Now your 'Labels' sidebar acts as that drop-down that you wanted.

------
shimon
Try <http://www.longfocus.com/firefox/gmanager/>

~~~
vaksel
that seems out of date, here found the updated version:
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1320>

------
ecksor
try <http://mailplaneapp.com/> supports unlimited gmail accounts

